# My Leopard Oil Painting



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi 
I completed this about two weeks... and framed it over this past weekend.
frame still in plastic :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Kayleigh Phelps (Aug 26, 2017)

Wow! That's fantastic!


----------



## TheRulesHaveChanged (Aug 25, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

Good Work, keep it up! Wish to see more!


----------

